# Fedor Emelianenko rocks Andrei Arlovski and more at Affliction



## Clark Kent (Jan 25, 2009)

01-24-2009 10:21 PM:ANAHEIM, Calif. (Jan. 24, 2009)  Fedor Emelianenko knocks out AndreiArlovski, Josh Barnett defeats Gilbert Yvel, and more a near capacitycrowd, announced by Affliction of having a paid attendance of 12,335,showed off some interesting matchups. 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Being a news bot I suppose putting 'spoiler' in the title was asking a bit much?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

So is the end to Andrei or what?


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> So is the end to Andrei or what?


Maybe, but probably not.  Being beaten by Andrei is a pretty elite group to be in.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2009)

He is simply not the same after he lost the title.  He still has not regained his mojo.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is the fight!

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/affliction/fedor-emelianenko-vs-andrei-arlovski/index.html


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is the fight!
> 
> http://www.myvideofight.com/video/affliction/fedor-emelianenko-vs-andrei-arlovski/index.html


Andre looked great until he go caught...  After watching the fight, I think h'll be back.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 25, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Andre looked great until he go caught... After watching the fight, I think h'll be back.


 
I agree.  Arlovski was doing great, but Fedor is a beast.  Arlovski landed a good solid shot and came in to follow it up, and Fedor counter punched perfectly.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 26, 2009)

Andrei got flashy and got caught.  He had a great game plan and was doing damn good till that flying knee.  Im upset b/c I think it was going to continue to be a great fight and Andrei had a chance.

I hope he doesn't go to boxing now exclusively.


----------

